# Whats wrong with Kofi Kingston's boobies?



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

Im not ****, but why the hell his body is so ugly? :cuss:

I mean his boobs.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Posting in epic thread.

I have no idea. Maybe he needs to change his pectoral workout.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

if he can climb a tree for bannana that is enough workout for an athlete


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

His chest looks like mine. And I'm 150 pounds.


----------



## FoxSteiner (May 8, 2011)

*This Thread should be voted for "Thread of the Year" in the annual WF Slammy Awards!!*


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

maybe he had an operation in the past or something like that? who knows, or cares. his arms make up for it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Maybe he should invest in a Bra in Paradise?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"I mean his boobs" will be a meme by this time tomorry, if there's any justice at all on this spinning lump of coal we call earth.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> *Im not *****, but why the hell his body is so ugly? :cuss:
> 
> I mean his boobs.


Yes you are.

:cody


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

my milkshake brings all the boys to the yard...


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

Best thread title ever. I'm serious.


----------



## Rayfain (Dec 5, 2011)

There's something wrong with his boobies? Whay hasn't this been brought to my attention sooner?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Pics or GTFO...im serious you cant leave us hanging with a vague thread man:no:


----------



## cookiemon (Dec 29, 2009)

LOL...i wont feel that hilarious if the word boobies replace by chest. Anyway, probably due to inappropriate work out?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

pics or didn't happen


----------



## betfairhornets (Feb 20, 2012)

Best thread title ever


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

A thread about Kofi Kingston's boobs? Now I've seen everything!


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

His ol' concave peck ass


----------



## TheVenomousViper (Nov 24, 2011)

I've genuinely always said this. His pecs are so wide spread and they are just weird. They resemble that of an Orangutan and when he does his little clap thing before his finisher it's like #WtfBro


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Are we really doing this?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

The thread is stupid...but to be fair to the op, his boobs are a bit odd. :side:


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

never notice it but I think he has no balls... look at his trunk! he doesn't has it.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

If you gotta tell people you're not a ****, then you probably are. Who pays that much attention to a guys boobs during a match?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Im not ****












Nothing wrong with Kofi, or at least I can't notice anything wrong with my "straight scanner". I'll have to believe you OP.



Romanista said:


> never notice it but I think he has no balls... look at his trunk! he doesn't has it.


----------



## Don_Licra (Jul 21, 2010)

I know I said I'd never use it anymore, but c'mon, this thread is getting _straight out _of control. So...


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

There was no need for you to say "I'm not ****" we didn't think you were til you stated that! It doesn't make you **** to comment on another man's body, it makes you **** to want to have sex with another man...
anyway i've noticed this before! I guess he doesn't work them properly or something.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

.....and then Don Licra made this thread of the year.


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

Not sure why everyone is getting so worked up here. There is obviously some sort of condition Kofi has in regards to his chest muscles. Its blatantly obvious really, i myself have always noticed it. Scott Steiner is another one, i have no idea what it's called though.


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

This thread is full of win.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

+1


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Don_Licra said:


> I know I said I'd never use it anymore, but c'mon, this thread is getting _straight out _of control. So...


thank you so much Don_Licra that pic is now saved also thank you for 3 pages of laughs


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Im not ****


Too late.


----------



## raz0rz (Apr 3, 2011)

What a thread :lmao


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

I never noticed. I don't look at dudes chests when I watch wrestling though.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

does it turn you on? well it shouldn't, because that's my side boob, sorry I just had to say that.


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> if he can climb a tree for bannana that is enough workout for an athlete





TheVenomousViper said:


> I've genuinely always said this. His pecs are so wide spread and they are just weird. They resemble that of an Orangutan and when he does his little clap thing before his finisher it's like #WtfBro


Holy racism Batman!


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Phrederic said:


> Holy racism Batman!


Perhaps you are the racist one for even considering those posts in that context? unk2


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Camoron said:


> Perhaps you are the racist one for even considering those posts in that context? unk2


:kobe

Jada Stevens saves this thread. Go ahead, google her.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Im not ****, but why the hell his body is so ugly? :cuss:
> 
> *I mean his boobs.*


:lol Post of the year. Thread of the year. 

10/10


----------



## pochepiller (Feb 21, 2005)

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Im not ****, but why the hell his body is so ugly? :cuss:
> 
> I mean his boobs.


I'm so relieved, that means I'm not **** too! I'm was so confused these last days getting all worked up seeing Kofi on tv!

:_)


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

This thread is exactly how I can love and hate this place so much at the same time.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

When you have to start a post with "Im not ****"...

Ya just might be **** iper


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

:lmao Ive noticed this before but never to make a thread of it, this is pure win. Anyway :

What Kofi has is called Poland Anomaly it can be desribed as an underdevelopment or absence of the chest muscle (pectoralis) on one side of the body and webbing of the fingers (cutaneous syndactyly) of the hand on the same side (ipsilateral hand). Sometimes referred to as "Poland syndrome," it is an uncommon condition present at birth (congenital). For people born with PA, the breastbone portion (sternal) of the pectoralis is also missing.

In Kofi's case its the breastone portion ( closest to the sternum ).


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I... I... don't even.....


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

He breastfeeds R Truth


----------



## GameJunkie01 (May 24, 2011)

Whatever it is I think Jericho has got the same thing going on.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Only in the Raw section....


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao this thread...


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

wow, great thread lol


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Camoron said:


> Perhaps you are the racist one for even considering those posts in that context? unk2


The references were pretty obvious so you're wrong.



Tronnik said:


> When you have to start a post with "Im not ****"...
> 
> Ya just might be **** iper


Exactly. That's why the whole "no ****" thing is stupid. It reminds me of the guy who said Randy Orton was "sexy as hell" then said "no ****". Who is he fooling?


----------



## MOGUNS! (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm glad someone else finally pointed this out, because I've always thought that his pecs looked weird.

And everybody needs to stop lying, saying that they don't notice wrestler's chest, when 99% of the time these guys are walking around shirtless on your TV screens.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Hordriss said:


> Best thread title ever. I'm serious.


Either that or it comes very close!


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Barnabyjones said:


> wow, great thread lol


I cringe every time I see your sig, fuck mitt romney.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

wow really?...


----------



## nater89 (May 14, 2009)

-Halo- said:


> :lmao Ive noticed this before but never to make a thread of it, this is pure win. Anyway :
> 
> What Kofi has is called Poland Anomaly it can be desribed as an underdevelopment or absence of the chest muscle (pectoralis) on one side of the body and webbing of the fingers (cutaneous syndactyly) of the hand on the same side (ipsilateral hand). Sometimes referred to as "Poland syndrome," it is an uncommon condition present at birth (congenital). For people born with PA, the breastbone portion (sternal) of the pectoralis is also missing.
> 
> In Kofi's case its the breastone portion ( closest to the sternum ).


LOL he does not have Poland Syndrome, Poland affects one side of the body so majorly you end up looking like your body is a swirl. That's just the genetics of his pecs. Pecs arent like other muscles where you can mould them as you like, Pecs only grow to there genetic shape. My chest looks similar to Kofi's, not as much of a space in between but similar.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Im not ****, but why the hell his body is so ugly? :cuss:
> 
> I mean his boobs.


bullshit thread


----------



## Yiddo13 (Nov 16, 2009)

Don_Licra said:


> I know I said I'd never use it anymore, but c'mon, this thread is getting _straight out _of control. So...


Dude, who is that????


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Was about to post something, then I saw DAT ASS. :agree:


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

It kind of looks like Lights lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Tronnik said:


> It kind of looks like Lights lol


The chick? You're kidding.


----------



## Pennywispain (Dec 10, 2009)

_What´s wrong with my boobies, kiddo?_


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Romanista said:


> never notice it but I think he has no balls... look at his trunk! he doesn't has it.


Jamacian Kofi vs. West African Kofi = Testicles on a Pole match @ Mania 28. Book it.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> if he can climb a tree for bannana that is enough workout for an athlete


This thread is ridiculous enough to still be open, but surely someone should be banning this idiot at least?


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

Tronnik said:


> It kind of looks like Lights lol


I can kinda see it.

Lights does look like Kofi.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

I doubt it's genetics, probably pec tear or nerve damage, see Scott Steiner.

Also, to satisfy OP, here's some massive boobies just for you, I hope this will make you forget about Kofis underdeveloped chest, if not, at least I tried:








- Bit saggy, but HUGE!








- Color blind people differentiate between him and Cena by looking at their pecs, true story.








-If you like em fake.








- David Pectunga at his best.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

I honestly have never noticed how bad his body is, even when I went to meet him in 2009.

Strange


----------



## nailz_jaggzy (May 21, 2007)

Some peoples muscles just form differently on their body, thats why to be a professional bodybuilder you need a certain amount of natural formation to be able to make it to the top.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> *Im not *****, but why the hell his body is so ugly? :cuss:
> 
> I mean his boobs.


:jordan


----------

